# what does center shot mean?



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Center shot is where riser, limbs and string are lined up together when using the exact perpendicular line of the arrow as datum. This means the sight window and side plate clears the arrow when set up as described. It's not ideal with a finger release but it can provide more adjustment room when working with less than ideal stiff arrow spines.

But I doubt your bow is actual center shot.


----------



## Sharpstyk (Jan 27, 2009)

Nock an arrow; don't draw the arrow back but hold the bow arm on target in the shooting position. On a true center shot bow the arrow will be pointing directly toward the target. On a bow that isn't centershot the arrow will be pointing off to the left if it's a right-handed bow, or to the right if it's a left-handed bow.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Sharp is correct, you can tell also by looking at your bow and seeing how far into the center of the bow your arrow shelf is. As the arrow sits closer to the centerline of the bow, it gets closer to being in the center shot position vise a bow that has no shelf cut into the riser.


----------



## Vamp (Nov 12, 2009)

Eldermike said:


> Center shot is where riser, limbs and string are lined up together when using the exact perpendicular line of the arrow as datum. This means the sight window and side plate clears the arrow when set up as described. It's not ideal with a finger release but it can provide more adjustment room when working with less than ideal stiff arrow spines.
> 
> But I doubt your bow is actual center shot.



Why isnt it IDEAL for finger shooters? All of the longbows I make are cut 1/8" past center giving you a CENTER SHOT. I never heard of it not being good for finger shooters Could you please explain. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

vamp -

A bow cut 1/8" past center line isn't a center shot bow, unless you're using 1/4" diameter arrow and no rest or strike plate.

Two things induce paradox (assuming correct arrow spine etc), first is the string going around the fingers on release. Even with the best shooters, there will be sight variation from shot to shot. That's why Olympic shooters (and even some bowhunters) are using plungers. The second reason for paradox is the offset from center. That one IS a constant and can act as a dampener for the variations from the first. Trying to eliminate paradox works with a release, but not with fingers. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Vamp (Nov 12, 2009)

Point well made Viper1, I stand corrected


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

vamp -

1/8" past center line is a pretty good compromise for recurves and if you do that with longbows, that's great. It forces a slight offset and still gives enough strength and rigidity to the riser. Most of what we call "vintage bows" were around that much, and heck, they shot pretty well. Sounds like you're spot on :thumbs_up

The only downside to "non center shot" bows, is that you have to be a little more careful with arrow selection and tuning - and that's par for the course.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Vamp, I was using a technical definition of actual center in relation to the arrow, not the string. I understand that most builders use the term to describe any cut past the center line of the string.


----------



## Vamp (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you for clearing that up for me. I am always looking to learn something new whether I think I know it or not. In this case I thought I knew it.. 

Thanks again


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Vamp said:


> Thank you for clearing that up for me. I am always looking to learn something new whether I think I know it or not. In this case I thought I knew it..
> 
> Thanks again


Vamp, I am guessing that you already know more than me. However, it's good to learn something even if it's from me.
:thumbs_up


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Viper1 said:


> vamp -
> 
> 1/8" past center line is a pretty good compromise for recurves and if you do that with longbows, that's great. It forces a slight offset and still gives enough strength and rigidity to the riser. Most of what we call "vintage bows" were around that much, and heck, they shot pretty well. Sounds like you're spot on :thumbs_up
> 
> ...



Ergo the one advantage of the Dorado and the Jaguar is that they are past center and make my 70# arrows less a distraction on a 45 pound bow.... 

Aint that right..... :teeth:

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sharpstyk said:


> Nock an arrow; don't draw the arrow back but hold the bow arm on target in the shooting position. On a true center shot bow the arrow will be pointing directly toward the target. On a bow that isn't centershot the arrow will be pointing off to the left if it's a right-handed bow, or to the right if it's a left-handed bow.


If you're talking about just pointing your arm at the target, then yes. But if you're talking about aiming, no. Centershot or not, if the arrows are matched you can shoot straight into the target.


----------



## littlelefty (Aug 18, 2009)

well I certainly learned a lot; thanks.
The Dorado is what I was thinking of as a center shot bow compared to, say a longbow with no shelf.
So my Mamba with it's shelf is certainly more center than the longbow example I used above. Whether it is truly center as some of you have described, I'll have to go see.

Thanks for the great input - what a ton of knowledge abounds here!

Now, it's off to the woods for a few days with my daughter and our rifles on public land.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

The mamba is not anywhere near the Dorado.

Aloha..  :beer:


----------



## littlelefty (Aug 18, 2009)

rattus - I agree, that is why I was taken aback somewhat when I was told that my Mamba is a center shot bow. The Dorado/GMII are what I invision as center shot bows.

Thanks again for the great input.

Strike 1 on day 1 of public land rifle hunting. Had a squirrel almost come in my lap, a red shouldered hawk land nearby, and a snake crawl thru the downed tree in which I was using for a blind. Oh, and 1 other hunter walk on me - not bad for public land hunting in FL.


----------



## Sharpstyk (Jan 27, 2009)

kegan said:


> If you're talking about just pointing your arm at the target, then yes. But if you're talking about aiming, no. Centershot or not, if the arrows are matched you can shoot straight into the target.


I answered his question as to "How do I tell" (if a bow is centershot) by explaining for him a simple way to check.


----------

